# Terminal script for sudo command?



## PabloDiablo (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm an AppleScript newbie looking fo a solution to a common routine I go through every day... I want to run a command in Terminal using sudo, then exit Terminal. Using AppleScript I can get as far as running the sudo command, but then it prompts me for my pasword. How can I automate entering the password as well? I've tried looking in the Terminal dictionary, but there seems to be only the 'do script with command' command, with no allowances for properties. Again, I'm very much new to this, so I apologize if I'm not using the correct terminology, but I hope someone can give me a hand... Thank you!

[p]


----------



## iconara (Jan 25, 2002)

checkout the man pages of sudo and su (type "man sudo" or "man su" in a terminal), they might get you into the right track.

I dunno, but there should be a way of sending the password along with the command. seems reasonable.


theo


----------



## gumse (Jan 25, 2002)

Check out the man for sudoers


----------

